# Drying time



## dren (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey guys, i came over from CT. i wanted to know if anyone on here got a "timber.king" portable saw mill

and my question to the folks who are in the mill industry, 

how long do lumber needs to be dried for after being rough cut
more specific south american lumber for decking


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

How thick ? What species ? Where will it be dried (the desert or the rainforest) ?....








.


----------



## dren (Nov 12, 2010)

Daren said:


> How thick ? What species ? Where will it be dried (the desert or the rainforest) ?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Species - Greenheart, Purple heart, Cumaru, Tigerwood, Meranti, Membatu
size 5/4x6, 1x6, 4x4, 2x2, 2x4

Location of drying - Toronto Ontario


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you asking about air drying or kiln drying? Air drying is something you can easily keep track of. Kiln drying is a little more involved but not bad. If it's a kiln you'll use a schedule that's been proven for the species. If you're going to have a professional kiln service dry it they are responsible for knowing that. 

If you're wanting to build a shop DH kiln like the one found in the classified section it's pretty straight forward and foolproof. 






.


----------

